# [SOLVED] Locked out of Symantec Client Firewall after install of wireless router.



## potska (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a copy of Symantec client firewall from work. I was working fine until i upgraded my home computer with a Linksys WRTP54G wireless router with phone ports and a motorola surfboard this past weekend. (Finally got cable in the neighborhood!) 
Now it says i do not have privileges to turn the firewall on or off...i am an adminstrator on the computer.
Also, i am unable to resolve any secure sites in my web browser. But my laptop can resolve them when connected through the router.

I am an EE, but not experienced in this area. I would appreciate any help or advice.

THANKS!


----------



## potska (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Locked out of Symantec Client Firewall after install of wireless router.*

Problem solved...
I used the windows installer cleaner to force the uninstall and i reinstalled all the Symantec products from the original disk that i had from work.

I am now an adminstrator in the firewall again and i am able to configure it so that i can view secure sites again.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Locked out of Symantec Client Firewall after install of wireless router.*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. :smile:


----------

